# My colonoscopy was a breeze



## jggavl (Mar 14, 2002)

Hi All,I had my first colonoscopy yesterday and it was a breeze. I drank Nulyte (cherry flavor) and it wasn't that bad - drank it all in 90 minutes. I didn't even have to chase it with anything.The sedation nurse was wonderful. I just told her that I didn't want to feel anything and the next thing I knew I was waking up and looking at my husband. Try not to believe all of the horror stories. For the majority of people, this is a pain-free test. I worried for nothing.My advice is to eat moderately for a few days before the test and make sure that they know that you want to be completely sedated.Annie


----------



## AMcCall (Oct 3, 2000)

I'm so glad you did well!! I hope that everything looked alright during yours?? I had mine just last month. It was more of a check-up kind of thing, because I have Ulcerative Colitis. I still have mild to moderate UC on my left side, and some inflammation, but other than that, everything looked okay. He took some biopsies and removed some polyps, but those were all a-okay, as far as I know!! I'm just so happy to know that I won't have to do it again for a longggggg time, YAHOOOOOOOO!!







I think with UC, I only have to get these once every couple years


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Glad to hear it was a breeze! I have mine on 8/30 and could use all the POSITIVE stories!


----------

